# Bug Report Thread



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

If you find something broken, or get an error message please post here.

Try to be as descriptive as possible, screenshots or copy/pastes of error messages are best. "XX doesn't work" doesn't help me out when I'm trying to troubleshoot bugs.

Thanks.


----------



## jski7 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just kidding - still having the problem with the error msg. , but you're already aware of that .


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

When was the last time you got it? Can you get it as of this post?


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 16, 2005)

Haven't been able to access all day untill now..

What was up?


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Installed a nifty stats package that worked great, but had awful forum integration. Basically beat the hell out of my server all day.


----------



## Vince (Oct 17, 2005)

looks good Chris


----------



## Shikaru (Oct 17, 2005)

When I access a forum, I.e. Off-topic, or general music discussion, the title bar at the top has Font Colour html code in it. Got a little screenshot to show what I mean. It's nothing major or anything, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2005)

Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

Just as an FYI, I'll be working on colors/tables/php quite a bit over the next couple of days, so if something gets really ugly for a few minutes, give it a bit before reporting the bug. Chances are it's just me screwing something up.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

Also, if you see a color change (like the forum description text) and think "Wow, that's awful." Please speak up.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2005)

That color reminds me of that putrid guitar.


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2006)

Everything seems to be working great so far for me. I'd really love to have the forum directory tree on both the top and bottom of the page, like it was before. It is only at the top now, like everything other board I'm on. I really liked that feature before.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2006)

Can-do.  I'll add it to my to-do list, I liked that as well.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> Everything seems to be working great so far for me. I'd really love to have the forum directory tree on both the top and bottom of the page, like it was before. It is only at the top now, like everything other board I'm on. I really liked that feature before.



Done.


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 11, 2006)

Tried making a user page and it said I didn't have permission to access the page or something to that effect. Now I have a blank userpage, and there's no edit button in my CP. Apart from that though, everything looks killer


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

From the main page a "page not found" screen comes up when trying to access the arcade. From other parts of the site, it says I dont have permission to get to the arcade.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> From the main page a "page not found" screen comes up when trying to access the arcade. From other parts of the site, it says I dont have permission to get to the arcade.



Fixed.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> Tried making a user page and it said I didn't have permission to access the page or something to that effect. Now I have a blank userpage, and there's no edit button in my CP. Apart from that though, everything looks killer



Try it now.

To edit, go to your user CP and pick "Edit User Page".


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 11, 2006)

Success!  

Now to make the greatest user page in existance.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 12, 2006)

When I log in, I see the front page for 2-3 seconds and then I get an error message. (See print screen)


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2006)

When I go into my PMs, and click the "18 confirmed, 4 unconfirmed read recipts" I get the "do not have permisson" screen.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 12, 2006)

What's up with the email? Has it changed?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing major, or important really, but if you go into the Sevenstring.Org Team link, it has all the mods listed twice. Once it includes the forum the mod and then underneath Chris's info, it just has their names and blank fields...just nit picking


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

ajdehoogh said:


> What's up with the email? Has it changed?



Not that I know of. What's the issue?


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

Scott said:


> When I go into my PMs, and click the "18 confirmed, 4 unconfirmed read recipts" I get the "do not have permisson" screen.



Reciepts are disabled now. They're obnoxious.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> Reciepts are disabled now. They're obnoxious.



A-men!


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Nothing major, or important really, but if you go into the Sevenstring.Org Team link, it has all the mods listed twice. Once it includes the forum the mod and then underneath Chris's info, it just has their names and blank fields...just nit picking



Thanks dude. Fixed.


----------



## dpm (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it possible to reduce the minimum number of characters for the image uploader username to 3? As it is I can't use 'dpm'.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

dpm said:


> Is it possible to reduce the minimum number of characters for the image uploader username to 3? As it is I can't use 'dpm'.



You got it.


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris said:


> Reciepts are disabled now. They're obnoxious.



damn you! Actually they are helpful when you are trying to find out if someone you are doing a deal with, who isn't responding to you and you think they are ripping you off, is reading your PMs or not *hint hint*


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

Scott said:


> damn you! Actually they are helpful when you are trying to find out if someone you are doing a deal with, who isn't responding to you and you think they are ripping you off, is reading your PMs or not *hint hint*



If you click that person's username, you can tell when they were last online. If they were online recently, they are ignoring you.

Or, if that doesn't do it for you, try the following:

*Kiss my ass, I'm not turning them back on.  *

You may choose whichever makes you happier.


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2006)

hmm...I choose not to kiss your ass.




Tough decision though....really, it was


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris everything works now!



EDIT: Just noticed. No forum link on the front page.


----------



## nyck (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't know if this is me or anyone else, but Search is not working for me. When I search something, it just gives me "no results".


edit: it works to an extent. Like, if I search "Agile", i'll get a thread about the les paul copy, but if I search "Interceptor" then I don't get anything, and there was a 2 page thread a few days ago.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah, something is up. Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

nyck said:


> I don't know if this is me or anyone else, but Search is not working for me. When I search something, it just gives me "no results".
> 
> 
> edit: it works to an extent. Like, if I search "Agile", i'll get a thread about the les paul copy, but if I search "Interceptor" then I don't get anything, and there was a 2 page thread a few days ago.



This should be fixed. I just searched Agile and got three pages.

Switched from the vBulletin based engine to MySQL fulltext. It should work a LOT better now.


----------



## Shikaru (Jan 14, 2006)

Nothing major at all, But I noticed this when browsing the front page. When I hover over a topic name, it brings up a bit of the topic and says "by (insert user here) on (date)" and such. I noticed, in this case, with an old topic Shawn posted, that his old username "Flobanez" appeared in the (insert user here) part. Got a screenshot to show what I mean. Nothing major like I say, but I thought I should point it out.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

ajdehoogh said:


> Thanks Chris everything works now!
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed. No forum link on the front page.



Yeah, I have to actually write a script that'll determine which page you're on and change the top link (the logo) accordingly, I just haven't had time and am hoping the guys that write the portal software will come up with one before I get to it. 

There is a link however.


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> Nothing major at all, But I noticed this when browsing the front page. When I hover over a topic name, it brings up a bit of the topic and says "by (insert user here) on (date)" and such. I noticed, in this case, with an old topic Shawn posted, that his old username "Flobanez" appeared in the (insert user here) part. Got a screenshot to show what I mean. Nothing major like I say, but I thought I should point it out.



Name changes don't effect prior started threads, they're written into the database unfortunately. In new posts you see his new name because it's using the variable that's pointed at his user ID. Old stuff, however, retains the old name, so any threads started by him as Flobanez (or anyone else that had a name change) won't reflect it. There's nothing I can do about it short of manually replacing every instance of the old with the new in the DB, and it's just more work than it's worth.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jan 14, 2006)

Chris said:


> Yeah, I have to actually write a script that'll determine which page you're on and change the top link (the logo) accordingly, I just haven't had time and am hoping the guys that write the portal software will come up with one before I get to it.
> 
> There is a link however.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2006)

Actually, I fixed it just now. 

Clicking the top logo at the forums page will get you to the appropriate page.


----------



## Leon (Jan 18, 2006)

i've noticed that when trying to quote lines of text which have returns in them, something happens to the return characters, and all the text is together. i don't know how much sense that made, but it's like this...

if i go to quote what you said here...
---------
If you click that person's username, you can tell when they were last online. If they were online recently, they are ignoring you.

Or, if that doesn't do it for you, try the following:

Kiss my ass, I'm not turning them back on. 

You may choose whichever makes you happier.
-------


...it shows up like this...
------
If you click that person's username, you can tell when they were last online. If they were online recently, they are ignoring you.
Or, if that doesn't do it for you, try the following:
Kiss my ass, I'm not turning them back on. 
You may choose whichever makes you happier.
------


----------



## darren (Jan 18, 2006)

> *The threads below have not been updated since your last visit but still contain unread posts.*


I don't find this feature to be useful. When i want "new posts", i don't want "new posts and old posts you haven't read yet."


----------



## dpm (Jan 18, 2006)

I like that feature coz sometimes I check the forums but don't have time to have a proper look.


----------



## darren (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh, i should add, BTW, that i do like the new post editing feature. Is vBulletin now using AJAX to do stuff like that? (I can't count the number of articles i've seen on AJAX in the last week.)


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2006)

darren said:


> Oh, i should add, BTW, that i do like the new post editing feature. Is vBulletin now using AJAX to do stuff like that? (I can't count the number of articles i've seen on AJAX in the last week.)



Yep, tons of AJAX here now, almost everything is plugin/hook based.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2006)

Leon said:


> i've noticed that when trying to quote lines of text which have returns in them, something happens to the return characters, and all the text is together. i don't know how much sense that made, but it's like this...
> 
> if i go to quote what you said here...
> ---------
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2006)

darren said:


> I don't find this feature to be useful. When i want "new posts", i don't want "new posts and old posts you haven't read yet."



I'm 50/50 on it, but it's not something I can disable.


----------



## darren (Jan 18, 2006)

Now that i know it's there, i'll just have to pay more attention to where the dividing line is.


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2006)

darren said:


> Now that i know it's there, i'll just have to pay more attention to where the dividing line is.



It was actually screwing up more than it was helping, so it's disabled now.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 24, 2006)

Since the upgrade I'm getting a lot of 404's, both trying to access ss.org and reading forums. Refreshing usually works, but it's annoying.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2006)

I've checked the server logs, not seeing any errors. Chances are it's your connection timing out, not my server. :\


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 24, 2006)

When viewing your profile, if you put the mouse over the computer icons next to your name, it says "Onlne" kinda missing the "i" there. Nit picking, but hey, I'm bored!


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2006)

Whoops.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> I've checked the server logs, not seeing any errors. Chances are it's your connection timing out, not my server. :\


 
Ok, that's weird. I'm only having problems with ss.org. Maybe the work system doesn't like it too much.


----------



## dpm (Jan 27, 2006)

I haven't recieved a confirmation email for my image hosting registration.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2006)

Account's been approved for awhile now, just log in.


----------



## Regor (Jan 27, 2006)

Chris,

Several times now, when I get a PM it asks me if I want to open it in a new window. And after I finish with the PM, the original window locks up completely.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2006)

That'd be your browser or it's popup blocker screwing up, not the forum software. I believe it's just sending a standard javascript window_close to the "new" PM window.


----------



## dpm (Jan 27, 2006)

Chris said:


> Account's been approved for awhile now, just log in.



Try to log in, then it's

Uploader Message
Your account has not been activated. If you did not receive an activation email, click here.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2006)

Odd.

Check your PMs, I just logged in as you np. Maybe I typo'd your password or something.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2006)

Chris, this has been happening for like 2 days, but for some reason I didn't think to mention it.

Let's say that I'm in the Off Topic forum and I want to go back to the main forum page. I click the link in the top left (not the huge one at the top, the one right below it) and then it shows me the forum page, but from several days ago. I either have to refresh or I go into one of the forums and the forum will be current.

Don't know if that made sense, but I blame you


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like a caching issue on your end. Hit CTRL-F5, or clean out your temp internet files, etc. I send no-cache HTTP headers with every page, so assumedly you should never need to refresh.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool, I haven't had any issues since...thanks Chris


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Shikaru (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, I'm not sure here, But I'm pretty sure my post count just jumped up about 40 posts. I don't think I was over 200, more about 180. Of course, I can't complain lol But still, twas weird.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

It did. I'm working on a mod and copied a couple of threads into a private forum where I can break them without screwing up the regular "real" versions of the thread.


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 2, 2006)

w00t. Leave them there, I feel cooler with the higher post count


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Shikaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Another insignificant bug report here lol The member names in the shoutbox, which are links to their profiles, are coming up 404'd. 

Now that I inspect it, it appears the workings ones are ss.org/forum/memberblahblah and the 404s don't have the forum part. Just thought I should alert you in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Durero (May 6, 2006)

Is there any way to get rid of the automatic 'correction' of b-4 to the word 'before'? it's annoying when we're trying to refer to the note Bb in the 4th octave and it comes out 'Bbefore' instead of Bb(4).


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2006)

Durero said:


> Is there any way to get rid of the automatic 'correction' of b-4 to the word 'before'? it's annoying when we're trying to refer to the note Bb in the 4th octave and it comes out 'Bbefore' instead of Bb(4).



 Sadly, the auto-correction happens more than you think.


----------



## Durero (May 17, 2006)

So I'll take that as a 'no' then 
oh well - not exactly a big deal - but just thought I'd ask.
Took me a while to figure out why Garry Goodman kept typing Bbefore whenever he clearly meant Bflat4 - until I noticed some it on some of my own posts


----------

